# magnetic ammo holder



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

A while ago *M_J* posted a shooting video where he used a magnetic pick-up tool as an ammo holder. The idea was so good that I finally picked one up myself for a whopping cost of $1.99 at a Canadian ToolTown store. You can find these gadgets for a couple of bucks at dollarstores and cheapo tools stores like Harbor Freight and ToolTown. The store where I bought had several models but the extendable pen size version with clip was best for my needs. The magnet is encased in a metal shell which is also magnetic on the outside. The version with the tiny light was also $1.99 but the magnet was encased in a non-magnetic shell so only the tip was magnetic.

The pick-up tool is rated at 10 lbs and works fine for all steel ammo. I tested it with 3/8" steel and 20 balls holds very well. It will easily holds 50 BBs. The gadget's handle can be extended and placed in your pocket so the magnetic end sticks out. Alternatively, it can be clipped to your waistband. This sure beats digging into pockets for ammo.

Below are pics with the magnet holding twenty 3/8" balls and 25 BBs.

Thanks for the great idea M_J!!!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Great idea M_J!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, I m using a ring magnet as ammo holder, I'll post the pics soon


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i have natural magnetic rocks and dozens of neodymium magnets for this purpose but i have very few ammo to hold on them lol. i shoot mostly marbles because they are cheap


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, you can see a few of my videos where I use one,, it is an excellent tool to use

LGD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now, if I can just find a lead magnet ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I've tried several mag ammo holders and the stick magnet seems best for me ATM


----------

